# Best price on a prowler 13 ?



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Can anyone give me the heads up on what store has the best price on a prowler 13 ? 


Online or local store


Appreciate any tips


I hate shopping.........


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

New I would say about everybody is going to be asking at least $700.00

I have one that is in good condition and if I were selling, I'd let it go for around $500.00. 

I'm not sure but I think they're selling them at Academy right now. If not there then possibly West Marine. You can always check Pensacola Kayak & Sail.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Academy has the perception pescador 12 on sale for 399

How does that compare to the OK Prowler ?


----------



## Duncan (Oct 1, 2007)

Not quite as good but that is a great deal on the Perception Pescador Angler 12'


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Was in Academy this afternoon - they have a couple of OK kayaks on display. I believe they were Prowler 13's. $699.
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/oce...id-1411540?color=Black&N=670787849+4294962809

There were some Perception Pescadors there as well, 12 and 14. I think Academy is selling the 12 for $399 now. 
http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/per...color=Black&N=670787849+4294962809+4294583949


----------



## NovaBoy (Apr 26, 2012)

west marine has the prowler for 700 15% off if it has any scratches or anything like that.


----------

